# Bloodwork Questions For The Experts



## Gadawg (Oct 4, 2018)

Im going to talk to the trt people about this but I honestly think many of you know more about this than they do so here goes. 

My total T was 914
Free T was still only 172
Bioavailable was only 395 on a scale of 131-682

All that seems ok but here is where the questions arise. 

My LH is less than a .2 on a scale of 1.24-8.62. Is this just due to my testicles being totally shut down?

Also, all my cholesterol is in a very good range except for the first time my HDL is low. My HDL is typically very high. I do a lot of cardio. (Keep in mind this was not fasted and came just a week after quitting drinking). HDL was 35

Test is also showing a high IGF-1 at 278 on a scale of 83-241. Im assuming that's a good thing?

And crit jumped from 46.6 to 48.7 so I guess Ill give blood soon. 

Everything else is in normal range. 

What you guya think?

ps- My estradiol is still less than 20 and I think probably too low. 

Thanks


----------



## Viduus (Oct 4, 2018)

Do you have an SHBG value? It’ll play into your free test.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 4, 2018)

Yes. 48.1

thanks for looking


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 4, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Im going to talk to the trt people about this but I honestly think many of you know more about this than they do so here goes.
> 
> My total T was 914
> Free T was still only 172
> ...



Man my hemo runs 50 on TRT! so I’m having to donate every 2 weeks from my Hemotologist at least he’s helping me


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 4, 2018)

Looks good to me.. Lh is shut down from the exogenous test


----------



## Viduus (Oct 4, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Yes. 48.1
> 
> thanks for looking



Very high end but in range assuming it’s nmol/L. That’s probably why your free test is lower.

I’m not well versed in how it works but I believe Proviron will bind to SHBG and raise your free test. Might want to do some homework on that.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 4, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Very high end but in range assuming it’s nmol/L. That’s probably why your free test is lower.
> 
> I’m not well versed in how it works but I believe Proviron will bind to SHBG and raise your free test. Might want to do some homework on that.



It's why I need trt to begin with. I assume that's just genetic.


----------



## Jin (Oct 5, 2018)

Exogenous test (and all AAS) can lower your HDL. Take fish oil and keep up the cardio and good diet.


----------

